# Getting a DSLR - Questions about lens compatibility



## Hedgeclipper (Aug 22, 2009)

So I've just started to learn about photography and I've just been sort of experimenting with different lenses and such and photographing a lot of the shows and concerts I go to. I may be starting a blog soon so photography, especially music-related stuff is going to be important for me. I currently have a Nikon FM2 with the original Nikkor lens, a Vivitar 70-210mm 1:4.5-5.6 macro focusing zoom lens and a Pangor PMC auto wide-angle 28mm 1:2
    The FM2 has started to have some problems. During a Yeah Yeah Yeahs show the rewinder got busted. It still seems to work, but not exacly as it should and the shutter sounds as if it is not going fast enough. it sounds like its at a very low setting, even if I set it to 2000 or 4000. I plan on taking it in to get it fixed, but I want to get a DSLR now anyway. I can only afford one of the entry level ones. I want to pay under $500, but the less the better and I may take the ebay route. The camera also should be compatible with my current lenses as I'm a little stretched for money right now and I won't be buying any new lenses for a while. I am looking for suggestions about cameras for a beginner like me that fit what I need. Any help would be appreciated.
-thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2009)

You can buy a Nikon D40x refurbished for around $289 to $309 in US dollars from a number of internet vendors,which will allow you to use your old lenses--although without autofocus or light metering. But the D40 and D40x have built-in light metering and instant proofing right in the camera--the LCD and histogram!!!

You might wish to start out with something very simple, like the D40x, or the D60, just to see how you like shooting digital, and a smaller camera is less-obtrusive at clubs and shows. If you look like a snapshooter with a small camera like a D40, security pays a lot less notice than if you have a professional-class, 3.8 pound Nikon like a D3.


----------



## Hedgeclipper (Aug 22, 2009)

it's true. I've had friends get stopped with higher end cameras at some shows, but with a smaller camera with the original lens, they don't seem to care. 300$ is perfect for me. Could you advise me as to where the best place to buy a d40/d40x/d60/"any similarly priced Nikon that is compatible with my lenses" refurbished online is? I live in Canada, so if there is a retailer that deals in cdn, it is better.
-thanks!

also, I've noticed that even the d40 is around 500$ canadian with conversion and shipping and the like in ebay. If I could get one for closer to 300$ that would be much better. I'd really prefer a d40x or a d60 for the extra megapixels. Also, can you explain to me how the built in light metering works? does it just display it on the screen?


----------



## Hedgeclipper (Aug 23, 2009)

Is this a good deal for the D70s? Nikon D70S Digital SLR Camera + 28-70mm 1:3.5-4.5D Lens on eBay.ca (item 370246448225 end time 23-Aug-09 21:01:03 EDT)


----------



## Derrel (Aug 23, 2009)

NO, it is not a good deal. The D70s is a much older-technology camera body than a D40,D40x, or D60,and I would not want to have one myself. The D70 and D70s series cameras are not nearly as good at higher ISO settings as the newer cameras, and the price they are asking for that outfit is too high given its age....right now, today, there's a D40 outfit with one lens for sale an asking price of $50 less than that eBay vendor is asking for that 70s outfit.

As far as purchasing a camera, the big search engines are your friends. Inventory on Nikon-refurbished cameras goes in and out of stock....NIkon efurbishes a batch, then sells it, and soon the camwras are sold out.

In the USA, B&H Photo, Adorama Camera, and Cameta Camera are good bets to actually have inventory, as well as J&R Electronics and newegg.com.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 24, 2009)

See if you can get a good deal on a used D200. That would be perfectly compatible with all your existing lenses.

I had that situation when I upgraded. Brought a lens collection from my Nikon FE up to my digital revolution. Still use my 50mm f/1.2 very often.


----------



## Hedgeclipper (Aug 24, 2009)

That's way above my price range, even used. Cheapest used one on ebay is around 700$. I haven't checked anywhere else, but I'd really like to pay around $300.


----------

